# Barred owl.



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 10, 2018)

Only our third Barred owl.
1


Barred owl.2 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
2


Barred owl.3 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
3


Barred owl.4 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
4


Barred owl.5 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
5


Barred owl by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## baturn (Feb 10, 2018)

Very nice! Particularly the second and third. I personally might be tempted to crop a healthy chunk from the right side of #3.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 10, 2018)

baturn said:


> Very nice! Particularly the second and third. I personally might be tempted to crop a healthy chunk from the right side of #3.


Thank you i may re edit a few of these in a bit.


----------



## RowdyRay (Feb 10, 2018)

Very nice, Logan. Even with the dull gray winter sky. 

Dad has several pairs in the woods behind his place. He's very good at mimicing their call or "hoot". Males are very territorial and within minutes are in a branch near him. Looking for the competition. Can't get a decent shot with the cellphone and if I have the Canon, it doesn't happen. Go figure. One day....


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 10, 2018)

RowdyRay said:


> Very nice, Logan. Even with the dull gray winter sky.
> 
> Dad has several pairs in the woods behind his place. He's very good at mimicing their call or "hoot". Males are very territorial and within minutes are in a branch near him. Looking for the competition. Can't get a decent shot with the cellphone and if I have the Canon, it doesn't happen. Go figure. One day....


Thank you. we will be trying to find it again with some better light in the coming weeks.


----------



## BrentC (Feb 10, 2018)

Vry nice Logan.  Great find!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 10, 2018)

BrentC said:


> Vry nice Logan.  Great find!


Thank you.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 10, 2018)

Barred owl better editing by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


@baturn like this? 


Barred owl better editing.2 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Feb 10, 2018)

Beautiful creatures.  You really did justice to them.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 10, 2018)

Wizard1500 said:


> Beautiful creatures.  You really did justice to them.


Thank you.


----------



## baturn (Feb 10, 2018)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Barred owl better editing by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> @baturn like this?
> ...


Either is fine. I was literally suggesting what I might do if it were mine, not that there was anything wrong as is.


----------



## baturn (Feb 10, 2018)

just for kibbits, this is what I had in mind.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Feb 10, 2018)

Beautiful photos! I'd love to see one of those in person.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 10, 2018)

fishing4sanity said:


> Beautiful photos! I'd love to see one of those in person.


Thank you.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 11, 2018)

Awesome set! I haven't seen an owl in years.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 11, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Awesome set! I haven't seen an owl in years.


Thank you. Hopefully that changes soon.


----------



## beagle100 (Feb 12, 2018)

nice


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 13, 2018)

beagle100 said:


> nice


Thank you.


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 13, 2018)

Great set. I love #1 because the shape of the owl and his branch are mirrored by the background tree, which also frames him.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 13, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Great set. I love #1 because the shape of the owl and his branch are mirrored by the background tree, which also frames him.


Thank you.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice set Jr!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 16, 2018)

MSnowy said:


> Nice set Jr!


Thank you.


----------



## Donde (Feb 18, 2018)

Good job and you caught him out on a branch.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 18, 2018)

Donde said:


> Good job and you caught him out on a branch.


Thank you.


----------

